
Freno – Cooperative, highly-available throttler service - dcu
https://github.com/github/freno
======
somada141
Wonder if the author is Greek since φρένο (which would be ‘freno’ in
greeklish) means ‘break’ as in deaccelerator

~~~
shlomi-noach
The origin of the name 'freno' is discussed in the README:
[https://github.com/github/freno#whats-in-a-
name](https://github.com/github/freno#whats-in-a-name)

    
    
        What's in a name?
        "Freno" is Spanish for "brake", as in car brake. 
        Basically we just wanted to call it "throttler" or 
        "throttled" but both these names are in use by multiple 
        other repositories and we went looking for something else. 
        When we looked up the word "freno" in a dictionary, we 
        found the following sentence:
    
        Echa el freno, magdaleno!
    
        This reminded us of the 80's and that was it.

~~~
somada141
Haha once again Greek and Spanish conflate :)

